# Airport Express et chaine Hifi



## cedwat (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai un Imac 24" et une borne AirPort.
Je pensais que celle-ci me permettrait d'envoyer la musique d'Itunes vers ma chaine BO et m'&#233;viterait ainsi l'usage de l'Ipod.

Malheureusment, mon Imac ne d&#233;tecte pas ma borne. Elle ne clignote pas clignote orange. Lorsque je lance la d&#233;tection &#224; partir de l'utilitaire Airport, il ne d&#233;tecte rien.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un probl&#232;me au niveau de la carte Airport de mon Imac puisqu'il se connecte sans probl&#232;me &#224; ma LiveBox.

Avez vous des id&#233;es ?

Merci.

Ced.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Septembre 2007)

Pour commencer essaye une initialisation matérielle de ta borne : 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108044-fr


ensuite, il faut peut être que tu envisages, si ça ne marche pas, que ta borne fait partie des bornes défectueuses... :rose:


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2007)

C'est une borne neuve ou elle a déjà été utilisée ailleur ?


----------



## cedwat (23 Septembre 2007)

C'est une neuve.
Mais il y a peut être un autre problème : je viens d'acheter une lexmark wi-fi, et dans la notice, il y a une explication spéciale pour les personnes qui ont une livebox/ Lors de la connexion, on doit mettre la livebox en mode jumelage (ou je ne sais plus quoi ).
Il faut donc peut être suivre la même procédure pour mon Airport, pour qu'il soit dans le réseau ?

Nb : je galère aussi pour connecter mon Imac en Wi-fi à mon imprimante Wifi ... Ca devient fatiguant !


----------



## cedwat (30 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai résolu mon problème d'Airport. Pendant la config, il fallait  simplement mettre la Livebox en mode association.

Je peux donv désormais envoyer le son de mon Itunes sur la chaine BO. Merveilleux ...


----------



## wip (1 Octobre 2007)

cedwat a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai résolu mon problème d'Airport. Pendant la config, il fallait  simplement mettre la Livebox en mode association.
> 
> Je peux donv désormais envoyer le son de mon Itunes sur la chaine BO. Merveilleux ...


Sorry, j'étais en vacances... Content que tu ai résolu ton problème. C'est vrai qu'avec cette satanée livebox, il faut toujours la mettre en mode association. C'est ecrit dans le manuel, mais on y pense pas quand on connecte un autre périphérique au réseau...


----------



## cedwat (1 Octobre 2007)

Par contre, pas moyen de connecter ma Lexmark X4550 Wifi.

Il faut dire que je recherche la difficulté : elle est déjà en réseau avec un PC.


----------



## gege91 (5 Octobre 2007)

salut, moi aussi je voudrais ecouter la musique je que j'ai sur mon mac sur mon 5+1, et comme je suil nul .... et si j'ai bien compris, il suffit que je prenne une borne airport express et on la connecte ou ?


----------



## J_K (5 Octobre 2007)

Un borne AirPort Express suffit, oui!
Mais vérifie la connectique de ton 5.1, car de la borne tu vas sotir en jack tout simple. La borne ne gère pas le multi canal qui existe sur certaines cartes son.


----------



## manustyle (6 Octobre 2007)

Hello, je tombe par hasard sur votre topic.

Vous confirmez qu'une Livebox peut marcher de concert avec une borne Airport Express ?

Parce que je pensais que la Livebox ne gerait pas le WDS ?


----------



## J_K (6 Octobre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Hello, je tombe par hasard sur votre topic.
> 
> Vous confirmez qu'une Livebox peut marcher de concert avec une borne Airport Express ?
> 
> Parce que je pensais que la Livebox ne gerait pas le WDS ?



En fait cela de quelle Livebox on parle...


----------



## gege91 (6 Octobre 2007)

re
donc si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je branche la borne airport express sur ma live box ?!
pour le 5+1 c'est un ampli et j'ai des sources libres dons pas de probl&#232;me de ce cot&#233;.
j' ai vu aussi que cette borne a une dur&#233;e de vie limit&#233;e ? ou je me trompe ?


----------



## J_K (6 Octobre 2007)

Il est possible de "brancher" ta borne sur ta Livebox en WDS, il faut mettre le bo&#238;tier d'Orange en mode association et c'est OK, n'ayant pas essay&#233;, je peux rien garantir.
En revanche la seconde solution est de param&#233;trer la Livebox sans wifi et de connecter la borne en ethernet directement sur la Livebox et le wifi est &#233;mi par l'AirPort Express, la Livebox ne servant plus que de routeur ADSL.

Pour ce qui est de l'AirPort Express, j'en ai deux depuis plus de trois ans maintenant, et elles fonctionnent comme au premier jour, donc il me semble pas que la dur&#233;e de vie soit limit&#233;e outre mesure!


----------



## gege91 (6 Octobre 2007)

ha bon, j'ai cru qu'elle avait vraiment une vie limit&#233;e, car j'ai lu plusieurs commentaires disant  que ses utilisateurs avaient des probl&#232;mes au bout de 14 mois ?!!! lu sur mac ge et aussi sur le site de la fnac ....alors ?


----------



## vg93179 (6 Octobre 2007)

bah alors oui, beaucoup tombent en panne au bout de 14 mois, mais pas toutes...


----------



## J_K (6 Octobre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> bah alors oui, beaucoup tombent en panne au bout de 14 mois, mais pas toutes...



On dirait que j'ai vraiment de la chance, les miennes tiennent le coup et les deux que j'ai posé chez ma mère il y a deux ans aussi! C'est nice!


----------

